# Belle Bleu - Please help me find my beautiful mare



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

Please read to help me find my old Ex Racer, Belle Bleu. 

16.2/3 Bright Bay Mare - 15yrs 

SIRE was Bluegrass Prince. Belle Bleu (stable name Beau) Was born in March 2000 and retired from racing in 2003. I bought her from a lady in Cumbria in a really unhealthy condition in 2011 and she stayed with me in Lancashire until I unfortunately had to part with her due to relocating and work commitments. I re-homed her with a lovely lady from Hull who then unfortunately, had to re home her again due to ill health 18 months later. She was rehomed though Final Furlong racehorses and Beau is believed to be in Berkshire with an old friend from her racing days. I have now relocated to Hampshire I would love to know that Beau is safe and well and hoping someone who sees this knows this gorgeous mare!! 

She was rehomed to Berkshire area in Aug 2014

This mare is my absolute rock, we went through some tough times and a bad accident together. It breaks my heart knowing that i have lost track of her! 

I have lots of lovely stories and photos to share with current owner! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153029620040292&set=pcb.10153029628455292&type=1&theater


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 September 2015)

The link does not work


----------



## K4STR (15 September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153029620040292&set=pcb.10153029628455292&type=1&theater

Hi Try this one x


----------



## Luci07 (16 September 2015)

Can't final furlong help? As they rehomed her?


----------



## K4STR (16 September 2015)

They cannot get in touch with the current owner


----------



## Carefreegirl (1 October 2015)

Have you posted on the Racehorses where are they now FB page ? 

They are fantastic on there for finding out stuff &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## K4STR (1 October 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Have you posted on the Racehorses where are they now FB page ? 

They are fantastic on there for finding out stuff &#9786;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I will do that


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 October 2015)

Any luck op ?


----------



## K4STR (16 October 2015)

Nope, still nothing!


----------

